# What will the future be like?



## Dark Tyranitar (Aug 16, 2008)

This is pretty self-explanatory. Just post your ideas, hopes, and wild thoughts about the future here.

I think that eventually, lightning will be one of our main sources of energy.
It would be interesting if some sort of teleportation was created, such as being able to access actual places and go to them through some form of the internet, or something
It is a possibility that virtual reality games and holograms will become abundant within fifty years.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 16, 2008)

like the jetsons


----------



## OrangeAipom (Aug 17, 2008)

In the future, people die.

Holograms sound dumb, though.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Aug 17, 2008)

I think the future will be... futuristic.


----------



## Keta (Aug 17, 2008)

There's a system.

We tell everyone it's going to be terrible, especially where it hits closest. If your target is Romanian, tell them disaster in Romania. If your target is Peruvian, tell them disaster in Peru. It's happened in America in regards to the environmental movement- look at the government protection acts that inspired the movement overseas! (of course this movement's weakened as of late compared to the zealous Europeans and Japanese and whatnot)

People are motivated by fear, especially when that fear is close to home. If disaster is overseas, the most they will feel is compassion and it's a sorry fact that compassion is a much weaker motivator than fear.

I think the world's heading for some form of disaster.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 17, 2008)

Okay. 

At CTY this year my TA said that in about 10 years because our population will be 'too much' for the planet a plague will come [apparently scientists have found them to be periodic] and wipe out most of the humans, as overabused antibiotics are causing our immune systems to evolve into crappier forms. [like what I said in Keta's Transhumanism thread-thingy in the Debating Hall.] But then the people who survive will be the winners of natural selection and then proceed to continue our race. :P

Yeah, Keta, the world's heading fer disaster. Let's cross our fingers and hope for good immune systems.


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 17, 2008)

The future's bright. The future's *Orange.*


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 17, 2008)

The future?
It won't be as bad as we're all making it out to be, but it won't be as good as the science fiction programmes where the only threat ever is safely trapped in another dimension.


ArtificialFlavour said:


> Holograms sound dumb, though.


How?


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 17, 2008)

BILLIONS OF YEARS AGO INTO THE FUTURE...

The sun will expand into a red giant and engulf the inner planets before collapsing in on itself in a supernova that will incinerate the multiverse most, if not all, of this solar system.


Oh wait, that's a little too much future. I dunno, but hopefully we'll have established long-distance space travel before that happens. Or before getting invaded by probably-superior aliens.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 17, 2008)

Well, hopefully... There'll still be tCoD. =D


----------



## turbler (Aug 17, 2008)

link008 said:


> Well, hopefully... There'll still be tCoD. =D


if there is that would be cool!


----------



## Zeph (Aug 17, 2008)

Crowned Clown said:


> Okay.
> 
> At CTY this year my TA said that in about 10 years because our population will be 'too much' for the planet a plague will come [apparently scientists have found them to be periodic] and wipe out most of the humans, as overabused antibiotics are causing our immune systems to evolve into crappier forms. [like what I said in Keta's Transhumanism thread-thingy in the Debating Hall.] But then the people who survive will be the winners of natural selection and then proceed to continue our race. :P
> 
> Yeah, Keta, the world's heading fer disaster. Let's cross our fingers and hope for good immune systems.


Huh. I'm dead in ten years then, 'cause I'm _never_ gonna  come out on top when we're talking about Natural Selection. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Altmer (Aug 18, 2008)

hello guys

if we knew what the future would look like

wouldn't our lives be utterly BORING


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 18, 2008)

Crowned Clown said:


> Okay.
> 
> At CTY this year my TA said that in about 10 years because our population will be 'too much' for the planet a plague will come [apparently scientists have found them to be periodic] and wipe out most of the humans, as overabused antibiotics are causing our immune systems to evolve into crappier forms. [like what I said in Keta's Transhumanism thread-thingy in the Debating Hall.] But then the people who survive will be the winners of natural selection and then proceed to continue our race. :P
> 
> Yeah, Keta, the world's heading fer disaster. Let's cross our fingers and hope for good immune systems.


Overuse of antibiotics isn't making our immune systems weaker, it's making bacteria much more strong and deadly. 

Natural selection doesn't happen much in humans anymore; people that should, in nature, die - premature babies, diabetics, etc - are alive because of human technology intervening. Which means the "weaker" humans aren't dying, so "bad" genes are passed down to future generations. 

Bateria, on the other hand, are being given a massive helping hand my humans on their way to evolving into lethal killers. Antibiotics used to be prescribed for any bacterial infection and people tend not to finish the course of prescribed medicine once they're better. So the few bacteria that are resistant to the antibiotic are the only ones left, and can reproduce potentially limitlessly.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Aug 18, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> How?


They just seem old.


Altmer said:


> if we knew what the future would look like
> 
> wouldn't our lives be utterly BORING


I don't think so.


----------



## Jolty (Aug 18, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> like the jetsons


DAMN I was gonna say that


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Aug 18, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> like the jetsons





ArtificialFlavour said:


> In the future, people die.
> 
> Holograms sound dumb, though.





Lord Shyguy said:


> I think the future will be... futuristic.





Crowned Clown said:


> Okay.
> 
> At CTY this year my TA said that in about 10 years because our population will be 'too much' for the planet a plague will come [apparently scientists have found them to be periodic] and wipe out most of the humans, as overabused antibiotics are causing our immune systems to evolve into crappier forms. [like what I said in Keta's Transhumanism thread-thingy in the Debating Hall.] But then the people who survive will be the winners of natural selection and then proceed to continue our race. :P
> 
> Yeah, Keta, the world's heading fer disaster. Let's cross our fingers and hope for good immune systems.





Harlequin said:


> The future's bright. The future's *Orange.*





Leviathan said:


> BILLIONS OF YEARS AGO INTO THE FUTURE...
> 
> The sun will expand into a red giant and engulf the inner planets before collapsing in on itself in a supernova that will incinerate the multiverse most, if not all, of this solar system.
> 
> ...





Jolty said:


> I was gonna say that


and...so on.
You know, this was actually intended to be a serious thread. If you're just going to post random junk, please don't post. I'm actually wondering what people think will happen in the future (technological advantages, etc.), not that it will be like the Jetsons. Let's keep it a bit more serious.


----------



## Jetx (Aug 18, 2008)

Pretty crappy.

Oh whoops just saw your last post, haha. I'll write up a proper reply tomorrow or something as I'm going to bed now.


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 18, 2008)

Mmm... I'm hoping for longer lifespans, mostly. Maybe a way to defy Laws.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Aug 18, 2008)

I thought that'd get you in trouble. Trouble is bad.


----------



## Fluffy Clouds (Aug 20, 2008)

What's happening now. If something doesn't change enviromentally, most of the nature will be replaced with machines, buildings, and skyscrapers, the world will be in a dark brown haze of smog, and all the lakes will be toxic. I think it'll be that way the way the world is heading now.

Summarized, it'd be like this.

Seriously, that's my opinion.


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 20, 2008)

ArtificialFlavour said:


> I thought that'd get you in trouble. Trouble is bad.


Laws of Science. Hence the capital L.


----------



## Linzys (Aug 20, 2008)

Mad Cow Disease. ):

I blame gelatin.

Seriously. >___>;


----------

